# A vitamin that might help



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I found a vitamin called "Fibro Response" from my health food stores, after two weeks I feel a LOT better. I was in a flare so this might just be a coincedence, but I am going to have to stop taking anything for 10 before my colonoscopy on the 1st. Then I'll start taking it agin, and I guess that will give me an idea.Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Laurie - I sure hope this is the one that works for you!!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

great! can you tell me what the ingredients are?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Vitamins A, C, B-1, B-2, niacin, B-6, pantothenic acid, magnesium, zinc, selenium, copper, mangansese, chromium, molybdunum, malic acid, MSM, GABA, buplerum root, milk thistle, n-acetyl cyseteine, ginko biloba, dandelion, alpha-lipoic acid, panax ginseng root, ginger root, skullcap, pinellia, cinnamin, coenzyme Q10, licorice, black pepper. I would type in the amounts, but THAT alone took me forever! LOL Let's just say it's got a lot of them all, except the last couple, those are in smaller amounts.Laurie PS It's made by Bio Align, Source Naturals.


----------



## Birgitta (May 30, 2003)

Do you think that I can found it here in Sweden?I do want to be much better than now!Please, tell me!Birgitta


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Birgitta, Do an Internet search on "Fibro Respones". Several mail order places popped up when I did, and it was a whole lot cheaper than what I paid!Laurie


----------



## Birgitta (May 30, 2003)

Laurie,thanks for the tips to search on internet. Why didnï¿½t I think of that?? hihihi







Birgitta


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks! I sure hope you continue to do better. I believe I am doing a little bit better myself after taking glyconutrients (see the related thread, which nobody is interested in!).


----------

